# My DirtyDailyDatty



## Nevertheless (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys, trying to find a couple datsun forums to check out. Thought I would post up my daily I got from a friend awhile ago. A coworker of mine knows I love my Nissan 240sx and told me he has a datsun but it dosent run. I said no wai let me have it, and well he gave it to me haha.








Judging from all the rust he didnt take much care of it








Gimmmmeeee~!








It was two corroded wire that ran up to the battery, cleaned up the carb and bam!








Put some gas in it and BAM daily driver... Datsun > Subaruu








Took her on a non honda/acura cruise (which was funny, because in omaha theres nothing but hondas/acuras and they were putting on a cruise/meet and we crashed it which was a fun time) painted the steelies.ha








Dropped, took the body trim off, shined up the bumpers, took off the gay fog lights.









Got these guys from Texas American Japanese Racing steelies15x8 -63... 6 inch lips









175/50s mounted










Flares purchased










Alittle body worrk










Got them on. Mexi flush










Here is how she sits today





































Let me know what you think guys!


----------

